# What size of engines do drive-away awnings have?



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

The green ones have a 50cc engine and the yellow ones I think only come with pedals. :lol:


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

:lol: 

Bit concerned about the handling.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

They're mainly driven by Poles. :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

They should be seen on every England footballers drive, At least they do have a use.

dave p


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Very zippy ones......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Their engine is a bit weedy. But get the wind behind it and you won't catch it.


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Great thread this, a new post every month and yet still no flame?

After Melly's note I was desperately hunting down a 50cc green model in black but without any luck. Then I heard that next months 'Drive away awning monthly' will publish results from EuroNCAP. The crash test results are poor concluding that these things are poTENTial death traps. Occupant safety is particularly poor with crash test dummies being struck by barbecues etc. Pedestrian safety is said to be good though as some are given a seat on landing. In Sweden the DAA has failed the elk test. 

Keith.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Wait while 1 April the 98 cc automatic model comes out in various shades of Black

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Awning thread 'sagging'?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This thread needs pegging down as performance is limited to ten T. However with a good wind behind it economy can be outstanding.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

nicholsong,

you might think it is sagging, but some of us are on 'tenterhooks' for the next post  


No awning allowed.

Davy


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

I never get the chance to find out 'cos they always "drive away" before I get to them   :lol: :lol: 

Regards

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Woof Woof Woof :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm saving up for a Porch 911 Turbo


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

On my way home from having a new tyre fitted on Suzuki this afternoon I was overtaken by one in trafficdoing at least 6mph 
The four occupants, young hoodie wearing yobs were throwing their Mc Donalds wrappers and drinks containers out of the raised side panels.

Dave p


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

6mph - wow. Must have been the 50cc version.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

it was in two tone blue with twin racing stripes. :lol: :lol:

Dave p


----------

